# Turning bowls



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a Jet lathe, can I turn small bowls on it ?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

yes, you will need a chuck or faceplate to mount the blank


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I own a turncrafter, but those Jets a some cool little machines.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

bill said:


> yes, you will need a chuck or faceplate to mount the blank


I have a faceplate that came with it but I don't know how much extra wood is needed for the screws or how long the screws need to be.......I have miss placed the book that came with the lathe...and did not know it the lathe had enough power to do a bowl..

I have no idea how to even get started....

I was making pepper mills but got tired of making them..

And I have made about 125 of the old spinning throw tops.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

when I do a faceplate, I get my good blank and glue on a "waste board"...2x4 piece or whatever that way the good wood don't have screw holes in the bottom

what I have also done, get the good blank as round as possible (I cut off the extras with a chainsaw but any saw will work if the blade is long enough ie bandsaw) Next I mount it on the lathe between centers after marking the best I can.....then while the lathe is on slow, I mark the faceplate area with a pencil...you can make the rings very easy by holding the pencil at the tailstock end LOL Then when you remove the blank you will know where the center is to put on the wasteblock and mount your screws...you can use a guage or caliper if your block is too big just get the size first

after the glue has had time to dry, then you can mount the blank on the lathe...I go ahead and put the tailstock center on the blank to just add to the stable turning while I work the outside of the bowl shape...I try and remove as much as possible before just letting the piece spin

now it's time to work on the inside, remove what you want gone and take your time.....this is where a steady rest comes in very handy but I have not seen a issue when turning small items...main thing is don't rush, use very sharp tools and don't rush..did I say that? LOL I do stop the lathe from time to time and check that the screws are still mounted into the waste block...you do not want a piece come flying off..trust me

I started practicing on softwoods at first. Also watch for wet woods, while easy to turn, the screws don't have as much holding power

Once the bowl shaping/cutting is done, the sanding and applying finish is just about all that's left...if you have taken your time, and checked your screws, that last part will be ok.....I do leave some of the waste block attached and finish cutting it off by hand off the lathe...you can then sand it by hand and finish it

I'm sure there is something I have left out while typing this, just going through things off the top of my head

reverse chucking....it will come later LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

youtube has a lot of videos of different ways to turn square objects round


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks....

I think I have a piece of wood in the garage from a tree a neighbor cut down a couple of years ago...now if I can find it.... If I don't use something fast enough the wife thinks I don't want and gets rid of it...LOL


I just want to try a 4 or 5 inch bowl to see if I can do it...

Again, thinks for the help....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

better video


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

You can turn a bowl with the excellant directions he gave you !! They are easy on the jet mini. Do you live in Pasadena ? I am in Deer Park and would be glad to help you learn this...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

lady linda said:


> You can turn a bowl with the excellant directions he gave you !! They are easy on the jet mini. Do you live in Pasadena ? I am in Deer Park and would be glad to help you learn this...


I'm in Pasadena by the beltway.....My daughter lives in Deer Park close to the college... And I could use any help I can get... Thanks..

His instructions were very good... I had no idea how to do any of that....

I've turned a lot of pepper mills, but from what I understand that is a lot easier than turning bowls..


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I found a piece of that tree in the garage but I will only be able to do a bowl about 4 inches.. 

Where do Ya'll by your wood for turning at?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

bill said:


> better video


That is a good video...

I'll have to drill the hole on my drill press this time...I don't have a bit chuck for the lathe...But I think I can get it pretty close to dead center...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

bill said:


> youtube has a lot of videos of different ways to turn square objects round


That's some lathe he has there....


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

You get 
turning wood" off the streets..just drive aroung and someone will have a tree limb or larger piece to the street for trash pick up !! It' s FREE !! It's good to practice with and then you have to seal the ends so it does not dry out to fans and crack--I buy candles at garage seals as wek as a crock pot to melt in put it on with a paint bush--old paint is good and they sell end grain sealer----it's fun to drive and look for turning wood.


----------

